# New Brittany Ferries route



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

A new Brittany Ferries route was apparently announced today. It will be a high-speed service between Portsmouth and Le Havre, starting 17 May.

http://www.travelmole.com/news_feat...2&m_id=_rT_s~s~T_T_&w_id=8657&news_id=2004941

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BF news*

looks interesting, as will the price!


----------

